# Tocar a más/menos



## Lucas515

Hola a tod@s,

Tengo dificultades para entender y traducir correctamente esta frase, más que nada por razones gramaticales creo. El contexto: los años de posguerra civil en España y la situación de cierta gente que logra mantener un nivel de vida bastante acomodado valiéndose del estraperlo y de los sobornos a unas autoridades corruptas. He aquí la frase (sacada de un libro de Juan Eslava Galán):

"Ya empiezan a verse gordos por la calle. Es natural porque tocan a más langosta, a más pollo, a más jamón, a más dulces de postre y a más _café-café_".

Antes de dar mi propuesta de traducción sólo quiero indicar lo que me dificulta la comprensión de este trozo de texto:
- me parece que el sentido de tocar aquí es más o menos lo mismo que cuando se usa para decir que le corresponde algo a alguien "a mí me toca 10 euros", "me tocó gran parte de la herencia", es así?
- el uso de "a" me plantea un primer problema, no lo entiendo a menos que se trate de una forma fija e idiomática que no encontré en ningún diccionario.
- la presencia del singular con nombres "contables" (excepto en el caso de "dulces" pero se entiende ya que sirve para distinguir "les sucreries" (los dulces") y "la confiture", "la pâte confite" (el dulce).
- la expresión "café-café" que parece tener una connotación, un sentido implícito subrayado con la letra bastardilla, que no logro pillar. 

Mi intento:
On recommence à voir des personnes grassouillettes dans les rues. C'est tout naturel puisqu'elles raflent les langoustes, les poulets, les jambons, les sucreries pour le dessert et les petits cafés". 

Merci à toutes et à tous par avance


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Il me semble que l'idée est qu'elles ont "sous la main"
...elles ont accès à ....


----------



## Marie3933

Lucas515 said:


> me parece que el sentido de tocar aquí es más o menos lo mismo que cuando se usa para decir que le corresponde algo a alguien "a mí me toca 10 euros", "me tocó gran parte de la herencia", es así?  oui


"Tocan a más langosta" (construction personnelle) revient à dire "les toca más langosta" (construction impersonnelle de _tocar_, revenir à qqn, lui échoir par le sort, lui échoir en partage). Mais la construction personnelle insiste sur la *quantité par personne*.
 On emploie surtout *"tocar a más/menos"* lorsqu'il y a un changement de situation. Par exemple, nous devions être 8 au dîner, mais plusieurs personnes se sont décommandées à la dernière minute -> "Tocaremos a más (a más comida, a más vino, etc., por persona)" = nous aurons droit à plus de nourriture, plus de vin, etc. Ou nous devions être 8 mais au dernier moment, deux personnes se sont ajoutées -> "Tocaremos a menos".
En l'occurrence, ils ont droit à plus de nourriture (et à de meilleures denrées) grâce à la contrebande, aux pots-de-vin et à la corruption des fonctionnaires.
-> "rafler" ne convient pas ici. Peut-être: il leur revient, ils ont droit à... Ou comme dit jprr: ils ont accès à.

Par ailleurs, le "más" est capital dans cette phrase, ce que ne reflète pas ta traduction. S'ils ne se prêtaient à ces magouilles, ils ne recevraient pas autant de denrées -> il faut le traduire: *plus de* langouste (et même "encore plus de langouste": j'en remets peut-être, mais c'est pour traduire l'ironie, car il n'ont pas simplement droit à plus d'aliments de base - que les _cupones_ permettaient d'acquérir - mais à des produits de luxe).

Pour "café-café", tu dois ouvrir un nouveau fil.


----------



## Lucas515

Merci beaucoup pour ces éclaircissements. J'ai toujours un problème de compréhension avec l'usage du singulier qui est entraîné, j'ai l'impression que c'est comme si on faisait de langosta, pollo etc. un grand ensemble, un "grand gâteau" disons et qu'on considérait que, mettons, "tocar a más pollo" = avoir une plus grande part de poulet d'où le singulier. Enfin c'est comme ça que je le perçois.


----------



## Marie3933

Ils n'ont pas droit à plus de poulet*s* et plus de langouste*s* car on mange *du* poulet (non des poulets), *de la* langouste ou *du* jambon, on boit *du* café et on mange *des* sucreries. Mais ceci est un autre sujet.


----------



## jprr

Marie3933 said:


> "Tocan a más langosta" (construction personnelle)* revient à dire* "les toca más langosta" (construction impersonnelle de _tocar_, revenir à qqn, lui échoir par le sort, lui échoir en partage). Mais la construction personnelle insiste sur la *quantité par personne*.
> ...


Ben, justement, c'est là que je ne suis pas _complètement_ d'accord...et au moins dans la phase de compréhension (si pas pour la traduction finale) l'idée de rapprocher les deux expressions ne me paraît pas de nature à éclaircir le débat...
Ce n'est pas la même chose  "*avoir droit à* plus" (ce qui revient _légitimement_ à chacun) que "*pouvoir en avoir* plus" (disposer _de fait_)- en l'occurrence,_ justement, ils n'y ont pas *droit*_, enfin...pas par des moyens "normaux".
Du reste dans l'exemple de l'invité(e) qui se décommande, spontanément je dirais "nous _*en*_ aurons plus"...


----------



## Marie3933

jprr, moi, pour les invités qui se décommandent, je n'aurais aucun problème à dire: "Chic! on aura droit à plus de gâteau!".
Je ne donne pas à "avoir droit" le sens légal, mais celui que tu indiques : _avoir accès à, pouvoir avoir_. Mais avec l'idée qu'il y aura une nouvelle répartition.


----------



## Lucas515

Marie3933 said:


> Ils n'ont pas droit à plus de poulet*s* et plus de langouste*s* car on mange *du* poulet (non des poulets), *de la* langouste ou *du* jambon, on boit *du* café et on mange *des* sucreries. Mais ceci est un autre sujet.



Oui, en effet je le percevais plus sous le biais de marchandises : les estraperlistas auront au total plus de langoustes, de poulets, de jambons dans leur garde-manger. D'où mon incompréhension initiale. Mais j'ai trouvé une expression similaire chez José Martí ou l'aspect alimentaire disparaît sans pour autant faire disparaître l'usage du singulier.

"Y como todos han aprendido a cosechar los frutos de la naturaleza y a estimar sus flores, *tocan a menos flor y fruto*, en tanto que *tocan a más de esto* los que antes no eran más que masas admiradoras de los nuevos cosecheros. Descentralización de la inteligencia. Lo bello dominio de todos. -Muchos poetas buenos secundarios.- Menos poetas eminentes solitarios. Diluimiento: expansión de las cualidades de los privilegiados a la masa" (source : http://www.josemarti.info/libro/capitulo_1_1.html).


----------



## jprr

Marie3933 said:


> ...Je ne donne pas à "avoir droit" le sens légal, mais celui que tu indiques : _avoir accès à, pouvoir avoir_. Mais avec l'idée qu'il y aura une nouvelle répartition.


Ok, mais "tocarle a alguien" ... c'est soit un coup du destin, soit une règle qui fait que ...quelque chose d'extérieur qui décide...
effectivement quand on dit j'y ai eu droit (j'ai dérouillé) ça n'a pas un sens légal.
Mais, suborner le répartiteur (para que me toque el gordo ) ...ce n'est pas vraiment prévu 

Et dans le cas qui nous occupe, il n'est évidement *pas question de répartition* !


----------



## Marie3933

Lucas515 said:


> je le percevais plus sous le biais de marchandises


Lucas, les marchandises en-soi ne font pas grossir !  ("Ya empiezan a verse _gordos_ por la calle...")


----------



## Lucas515

En effet Marie ^^, mais ça ne répond pas à ma dernière remarque sur l'usage du singulier dans des cas où il ne s'agit manifestement pas de manger quelque chose comme dans le cas de "tocar a más flor y fruto" (bien que l'on puisse certes manger certaines fleurs m'objecteras-tu mais bon)... (soy el quisquilloso de turno )


----------



## Marie3933

jprr said:


> Et dans le cas qui nous occupe, il n'est évidement *pas question de répartition* !


= La répartition entre 8 ou 6 invités.
Pour le cas qui nous occupe, pendant les années d'après-guerre, chaque famille avait droit à une certaine quantité de farine, de lait, d'huile, etc. par semaine (via le système des _cupones_). Disons que ce serait la quantité normale, attendue, prévue, la _part_ (en quantité et en qualité/substance) légitime, le lot ordinaire attribué à chaque citoyen/famille.
Mais par leurs manigances, les personnages dont il est question ont accès à plus (et à mieux) qu'à ce qui revenait normalement à tout citoyen.


----------



## jprr

Marie3933 said:


> ...
> Mais par leurs manigances, les personnages dont il est question ont accès à plus (et à mieux) qu'à ce qui revenait* normalement* à tout citoyen.


Voilà, nous sommes tout à fait d'accord sur le contexte... et je n'appelle pas ça (un marché noir / parallèle) une _répartition_


----------



## Lucas515

Il s'agit bien d'une répartition (sur la totalité des denrées alimentaires disponibles à ce moment là), mais d'une répartition totalement inéquitable.


----------



## Marie3933

jprr, le mot _répartition_ est le terme qu'on emploie précisément pour les vivres (entre autres). Il ne possède pas nécessairement le sème "égale", "équitable" ou "juste" !





> *Répartition* : Opération qui consiste à répartir  qqch. ➙ distribution,  partage.  Répartition des vivres en période de pénurie. ➙ contingentement,  rationnement.  Répartition des tâches entre collaborateurs. Répartition des bénéfices. Répartition de  l'impôt. ➙ coéquation,  péréquation,  répartement.
> ◊ Manière dont une chose se trouve  répartie. « L'inégale répartition des biens »  (Alain).  Répartition de la richesse nationale. (Petit Robert)


----------



## jprr

.....Je n'ai pas parlé de justice ou d'équité, mais de situation *de fait*, le fait comme s'opposant à la loi et *au droit* (la règle).
répartir: (CNTRL)


> *A. −* Partager,  diviser quelque chose entre diverses personnes; *attribuer une part* de  quelque chose à diverses personnes ou collectivités *selon des règles ou  des conventions précises.*
> − _ÉCON. POL._ Diviser une quantité, une somme globale pour *déterminer une quotité.*
> *B. − * * 1.* Distribuer, disposer quelque chose, un ensemble de choses dans un espace *selon certaines normes ou contraintes.*
> ...


la negrita es mía.
La magouille dont il est question est justement* la négation de cette division, du partage, *et de l'application des règles (l'accès à une quotité avec "les tickets").
Et s'il s'agissait d'une _attribution_, ils n'en auraient pas plus que leur compte.

Edit: pour préciser (essayer de) ce que je disais plus haut "tocarle algo a alguien" c'est_ se voir attribuer la part qui vous revient_ (quelle que soit la raison)


----------



## Marie3933

jprr, je comprends ton raisonnement mais il ne faut pas confondre le plan linguistique (le sémantisme de "tocar a más/menos", qui implique une répartition, + sa construction) et le plan narratif (ce que l'auteur nous raconte: des magouilles, etc.).


----------



## Nanon

Afin de "dépersonnaliser" cette injuste répartition, une solution serait de dire que les personnages _se retrouvent_ avec plus (ou avec moins) de quelque chose.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

> "Ya empiezan a verse gordos por la calle. Es natural porque tocan a más langosta, a más pollo, a más jamón, a más dulces de postre y a más _café-café".
> _



Des 28 acceptions que le Drae donne au verbe *tocar*, une en particulier correspond à celle employée dans la phrase qui nous occupe:



> Tocar:
> 24. intr. Dicho de una parte o porción de algo que se reparte entre varios, o les es común: Caber o pertenecer.



Un synonyme serait *corresponder*:

- Hay diez pasteles y son cinco niños, tocan a dos pasteles cada uno.

Les considérations légales ou pas n'ont rien à voir avec le verbe mais avec le contexte dans lequel il est employé.


----------

